
Book Review: Designing Data-Intensive Applications - rspivak
https://henrikwarne.com/2019/07/27/book-review-designing-data-intensive-applications/
======
fallmonkey
I’ve also read this book a couple times but sadly as a engineer in large and
mature company I hardly find any opportunities to actually apply or strengthen
the learning, then as time goes my learning just decays.

How are you tackling the issue? It’s not like that one can find distributed
system projects easily.

~~~
bkircher
Considered switching jobs to something more interesting?

~~~
collyw
I have switched reasonably frequently in the last 5 years (approx 1.5 years at
each job). Jobs are never as good as promised and sometimes turn put badly
enough that you want to switch again soon. And its always a hassle switching.
It does seem to be the most reliable way of getting a pay increase.

~~~
bkircher
Well, keep your head up. There are some companies worth working for out there…
there must be :) Maybe you start your own thing…

------
sambroner
I've previously written about my experience with this book. It's so good that
I'm starting to recommend it to CS students and early Software Engineers as a
great introduction to the theory around many cloud services.

------
commandlinefan
Every book should be written like this one.

~~~
Areading314
A detail I really liked were the maps. Somehow I feel they helped me retain
more concepts.

------
polymathemagics
Such a good book, recommend it to any software engineer.

Does anyone know of other books like this? That teach theory with good
pedagogy?

~~~
ignoramous
From the ones I've read: The _Head First_ series of books are really really
nice... other such books... D Crockford's JavaScript: The Good Parts; B
Eckel's Thinking in Java; Skiena's The Algorithm Design Manual; M Nielsen's
Neural Networks and Deep Learning; J Kurose's Computer Networking: A Top-Down
Approach; R Lafore's Data Structures and Algorithms; J Bloch's Effective Java.

~~~
ternaryoperator
I'd add Andrew Tanenbaum's "Operating Systems: Design and Implementation"

------
reinhardt1053
Can anyone recommend me a well written book on distributed systems? I've
finished reading Designing Data-Intensive Applications last year and enjoyed
it a lot.

------
dongqing
I love this book! After reading it, I can finally say I know something about
data. The book gave me a systematic view of the technics related to the data.
I marked lots and gave the book to my intern.

------
DataJunkie
I require this book for my Databases class since nowadays we cover more than
just the relational model. I hope students will keep it.

------
hellzbrinx
Would anyone recommend a good book for devops or CI/CD?

------
tracer4201
Excellent book. I’ve read it a few times now.

